# petite question sur la retraite



## patchoune (7 Août 2022)

retraite prévue en 2024,  j'envisage peut etre faire une année de plus pour finir avec ma petite fille. j'ai vu que les assmat peuvent liquider leur retraite et continuer a travailler sans plafond à ne pas dépasser pour le salaire.
par contre devant toucher la reversion de mon mari (ma retraite prévue plus la reversion ne dépassera pas le plafond qui est de de 1700 brut), mais peut on me faire sauter la reversion si mon emploi conserve plus retraite plus reversion dépasse ce plafond.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Août 2022)

Comme tu le sais, la réversion peut être revue n'importe quand quand tu n'es pas encore à la retraite.
On est tenu de signaler toute hausse ou baisse de revenus.
Ensuite, quand tu vas liquider ta retraite personnelle, la CNAV va te calculer le montant de ta retraite.
Tu sauras ainsi quelle sera ta retraite personnelle.
Ensuite tu as 4 ou 6 mois pour faire revoir la réversion. C'est à dire que là, la CNAV te recalcule ta réversion à partir d'une retraite personnelle qui sera stable.  Et logiquement elle est figée elle aussi. Sauf qu'à ce moment là tu déclareras aussi des salaires. Qu'ils risquent de prendre en compte.
Et même si tu ne travaillais plus, la CNAV est en droit de refaire un dernier contrôle un an plus tard.


----------

